# All dropped



## cat (May 22, 2010)

All my four fancy fems have now had their babies.. in the first two batches i have got some beautiful colours some are chocolate others fawn broken, there is almost a blue coloured one and 4 with very wavy coats.. shall have to get pics up asap.. but i really dont think i will be able to cull these guys as they are beautiful.. got one chap already interested in some females..Would appear all parents are self tans... i just cant get over how lovely they all are. dammit knew i wouldnt be able to cull them grrr.. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pix, please? *whine*


----------



## cat (May 22, 2010)

right sorry they arent too clear but hard to take pics with mob but im defo chuffed


----------



## cat (May 22, 2010)

thats just from two girls atm they are give or take few days about 2 weeks most have eyes open.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awww you got a lovely little mix. love the satin chocolate thats standing with his or her pars on the egg box in the middle pic.


----------



## cat (May 22, 2010)

yeah that maybe one of the ones im gonna keep.. but all depends if he/she.. but i have been very impressed with the mix of chocs,brokens n curlies i got in there.many with red eyes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very interesting mix. Some very pretty ones, especially the satin champagnes.


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Well spotted two I quite like amongst your batch.The satin champs are lovely. Cant wait too see clearer pics


----------



## cat (May 22, 2010)

will be doing clearer pics once they are sexed n split.. then shall be puttin them up for sale possibly already have one chap waiting .. plus my mum may have a couple.


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL I know because that Chap would be me .


----------



## cat (May 22, 2010)

Mousezombie said:


> LOL I know because that Chap would be me .


awesome thought it might be.. lol


----------

